# Help a Newb!



## Chimball (Jun 20, 2019)

Yanmar YM 186D here.
No manual.
Would like to check my hydraulic fluid level.
Do not know where to start.
I do not see a dipstick for level checking.
I do see two possible places to add fluid.
Please help!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't really tell, but the first photo looks like the reservoir for the front end loader (FEL). the second looks like a great place to add universal transmission hydraulic fluid. 
GET A MANUAL!!! 
If you don't follow the recommendations in the Operators Manual, you are going to end up relying on guys like us that don't even know what a Yanmar looks like!! Get the manual!!


----------



## Chimball (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks just ordered one.


----------

